# Corporal Blake Valdor



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

*Name: Corporal Blake Valdor*
*Age:* 22 
*Sex:* Male
*Species: Avian-Elf
**Height: *6â€5*
Weight: *136 pounds (birds are light duh)

*Appearance:  *
Elvin syled ears, and feathering mixed in his hair and edged on his arms, Wings out of his back and *
- Skin: *pale blue tinted skin,*
- Feathers: *Bright Blue feathers
- *Markings: *Blue tribal tattoos covering all of his body. *
- Eye color: Teal

* * Behavior and Personality: *Borderline Psychotic, Bold Cocky and a bit arrogant. Flirtatious and loves to taunt the land infantry â€œHahaha You fuckers have to walkâ€ 
*
Skills: *Flight, Precision dropping of ordinance, strafing with Smgs.*
Weaknesses: *Flack. Booze. Women, 
*Likes:  *Explosions. Fire. Booze, women Nachos. Walks along the beach.
*Dislikes: *Doing nothing. Flack (that shit hurts) Watered down booze/light beer. 
*History: *Grew up in t he suburbs and eventually moved out when shit fell apart at home, and traveled for ages looking for a sense of purpose for ages and eventually enlisted in the armed forces as a â€œsquad air support memberâ€
*[// Will work on //]*

*Clothing/Personal Style:  * 
On duty: Urban camo and goggles
Off duty: Casual jeans and Novelty t-shirt, And his goggles.
 
*Picture: * 
*None yet wanna fix that?*
*
Goal: *Does not really have one.*
Profession: *â€œSquad air support memberâ€*
Personal quote: *â€œFly sober? WHAT ARE YOU MAD?â€*
Theme song: Ride of the valkyries**
Birthdate: *April 15 1987*

Favorite food: *Nacho*
Favorite drink: *Rum, Ale, Vodka, a good stout....*
Favorite location: *The sky motherfucker*
Least liked food: *Vegimite*
Least liked drink: *Water*

Friends: *Squadmates*
Relations: *Single.*
Enemies: *The other army...*
Significant other: *Not atm*
Orientation: HETEROSEXUAL

Regiment: 





Squad:  *Richard's Elites (Assault and quick response squad)
*Member's Specialization: *Quick assault and close fire support.
*Tools of trade: *Duel modified P-90s to be easily held in one hand by adding more wrist support and a modified stock,  a couple sashes of grenades of varied types to be dropped on foes. 
*Service record: *1 tour in a counter terror deployment  Fresh out of the Advanced training program, Soon to be re-deployed.

_*
EDIT:*_ No longer pure avian and removed relation details. Also: Weapons adjusted


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *Weaknesses: *Flack. Booze. A certain kitten




Kitten?! Who's this Kitten?!  *Huffs in mock jealousy*   ;D


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Kitten?! Who's this Kitten?!  *Huffs in mock jealousy*   ;D


 -looks at your user name- Oh i dunno.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

Pssssshh. That b1tch.  ;]


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Pssssshh. That b1tch.  ;]


 Oh well she gets treated right at least.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> xD


You know it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Kitten?! Who's this Kitten?!  *Huffs in mock jealousy*   ;D


Yes you.
When
when
when


----------



## Furygan (Feb 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You know it.


 
I lol'd at the convo above.

Score 1 for Ace.

Can i arrange marriage and such,i know the perfect location.
What about...Afghanistan,Province Uruzgan,i know a fuckload of nice people in white and black dresses and beards there,that will provide a shitload of ''fireworks''. :3

On a more serious note: Sounds cool,keep it up!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Hahaha Good fun. Thanks bro.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Wait what?


----------



## Furygan (Feb 23, 2010)

Whaaaat.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 23, 2010)

>.>....   ^_^;


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> >.>....   ^_^;


admit it hon your enjoying the attention


----------



## Furygan (Feb 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> admit it hon your enjoying the attention


 
Why shouldn't she?


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 23, 2010)

xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

hahah so much fun.


----------



## Furygan (Feb 24, 2010)

Aye,copy that.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 24, 2010)

It's nice that everyone here's having fun, but let's try to do that while staying on topic


----------



## Furygan (Feb 24, 2010)

Qoph said:


> It's nice that everyone here's having fun, but let's try to do that while staying on topic


 
Fine.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Qoph said:


> It's nice that everyone here's having fun, but let's try to do that while staying on topic


 Aye it is on topic hey are more or less acknowledging her mention in my description.


----------



## Furygan (Feb 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Aye it is on topic hey are more or less acknowledging her mention in my description.


 
QFT.


----------

